# Conferenza Maldini, Gazidis Massara. Live.



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE

*Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".

*Maldini"*L'anno scorso abbiamo messo le basi per il Milan del futuro. Sono arrivati nove giocatori nuovi. La base è stata creata. Ora dobbiamo migliorare la squadra. *Non dobbiamo illudere i tifosi*. Non abbiamo la possibilità di fare colpi come in passato. Siamo sempre attenti alle occasioni. Saremo sempre vigili. *Ibra?* Stiamo lavorando duramente per trovare un accordo. Questa stagione non avrà una preparazione normale. Entreremo nel vivo tra 20 giorni. Sappiamo bene che sarà una preparazione molto corta. La nostra idea è chiudere in tempi molto stretti. Le parole di Raiola e il *piano B*? Normale che ci sia un piano B. Ma noi abbiamo delle priorità. Ed anche lui lo sa. *Quanti rinforzi servono? *Dobbiamo agire solo nei ruoli in cui pensiamo di migliorare. Pochi ritocchi, occasioni. Non compreremo per fare numero ma per migliorare la squadra.* Il Bayern?* In questo momento è un modello, a livello di organizzazione. A livello di ricavi e risultati. Ma noi siamo lontani da quei fatturati. Difficile ridurre questo gap col *FPF*, che è una regola magari ingiusta per ridurre questo gap. Bakayoko? E' uno dei nostri obiettivi. Inutile nasconderci. Vedremo le modalità. *Donnarumma?* E' un problema, siamo arrivati all'ultimo anno di contratto, ma è giusto prima risolvere prima la questione del rinnovo di Ibra. Poi penseremo a quello di Gigio. Siamo fiduciosi perchè lui vuole restare, c'è un po' di preoccupazione perchè siamo arrivati all'ultimo anno, ma siamo pronti a fare offerte adeguati al suo valore. *Calhanoglu?* Ci vedremo con l'agente nelle prime settimane di settembre per parlare delle questione. Ringrazio i tifosi. Ciò che riescono a dare è unico. Il rammarico è non aver avuto i nostri spettatori. Giocare quel tipo di calcio con i tifosi sarebbe stato un mix esplosivo. Non vediamo l'ora di riavervi allo stadio"".

*Massara:*"Per il Milan è importante la crescita di tutti i giocatori. Abbiamo una squadra giovane. Attraverso la loro crescita passa il successo della squadra. Leao? Ha classe pura, è stata una stagione nella quale è riuscito a fare cose importanti. E' maturato nella seconda parte della stagione. Ha segnato 6 gol, 3 pali. Ha colpito molti pali. Ci aspettiamo che possa crescere ancora e lo farà. *Kessie e Bennacer?* Hanno fatto vedere cose bellissime. Sono cresciuti sia individualmente che come coppia. L'intuizione di Pioli ha esaltato le qualità di entrambi. Ma *nel reparto dovremo intervenire*, anche numericamente. Giocheremo ogni tre giorni, passando il preliminare. Stiamo valutando delle ipotesi. Siamo fiduciosi di poterci rinforzare ancora. I giovani? Lavoro eccellente del settore giovanile. Stiamo portando tanti giovani in squadra, come Maldini e Pobega. E' anche un patrimonio di valori. Tutti e quattro i giovani in prima squadra portano dentro la cultura del club che i tecnici stanno cercando di trasformare in concetti basilari per la loro carriera.* Pobega *ha fatto benissimo, interessava a diverse squadra in Serie A. Siamo curiosi di quello che potrà dare*. Brescianini *andrà in prestito in B*. Maldini e Colombo *resteranno*. Calabria* via? Nel calcio di oggi l'incedibilità è un concetto relativo. Ma non lo consideriamo sul mercato. *Aurier?* Molti nomi vengono accostati. Altri realistici altri meno. E' un ottimo calciatore ma in questo momento non può essere un obiettivo. Rebic? Stiamo valutando la possibilità di prenderlo subito a titolo definitivo. Speriamo ci siano le condizioni per farlo. Siamo molto felici del suo rendimento. nel girone di ritorno è stato straordinario. Speriamo di riuscire a prenderlo a titolo definitivo. Forza Milan e a presto".



*Attenzione: quotate il primo post con le dichiarazioni*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

Si può vedere da qualche parte?


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

LOL

C'è Campopiano...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si può vedere da qualche parte?



Milan tv ma penso che almeno in parte verrà trasmessa da Sky Sport


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si può vedere da qualche parte?



C'è scirtto nell'altro topic. Perchè non leggete mai?


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Campopiano che fa da ambasciatore. LOL


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è scirtto nell'altro topic. Perchè non leggete mai?



Visto ora scusa...sempre molto gentile


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2020)

A quanto e' quotato il " La squadra e' fatta,mancano 1 o 2 elementi".


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> Gazidis:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare".
> 
> ...



Ahahahahhaahahahah Saitama va avanti a sei mesi per sei mesi ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A quanto e' quotato il " La squadra e' fatta,mancano 1 o 2 elementi".



Non la vedo apposta per non rovinarmi la giornata


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> Gazidis:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> Gazidis:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi".
> 
> ...



Questo qua manco l'Italiano ha imparato


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> Gazidis:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi".
> 
> ...



ma se sono 2 anni che sei qua razza di asino ritardato... 6 mesi...


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro.".
> 
> ...



Già mettono le mani avanti. Mamma mia.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* *Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro.".
> 
> ...



Mi è piaciuta questa supercazzola ahah


----------



## davidelynch (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro.".
> 
> ...



È iniziata da 5 minuti e mi hanno fatto andare di traverso il pranzo.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. ".
> 
> ...



Questi contano pure i pali. I PALI!!


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. ".
> 
> ...




pensavo annunciassero Messi. Invece annunciano i pali di Leao


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2020)

Le robe da dire gliele passa Galliani per caso?


----------



## Milo (25 Agosto 2020)

Se perdono donnarumma a 0 li vado a cercare


----------



## Mika (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. ".
> 
> ...



Ragazzi non c'è molto da fare l'obbiettivo minimo da qui in avanti e fare almeno quinti, per chi schifa la EL guardi dove stiamo al Raking Uefa, nemmeno teste di serie ai preliminari ai play off. Ogni anno che saltiamo una qualificazione è perdere posti. Da quest'anno dobbiamo tornare fissi in Europa se non nella Coppa che conta anche in quella "dei perdenti" come viene spesso indicata. Perché ad andare fissi agli ottavi/quarti di EL porta punti esattamente come andare ai quarti di CL, sempre meglio di schifarla e dire "non vale la pena andare in EL che rovina la preparazione e il campionato per andare in CL" e guardate dove siamo finiti ora che ci siamo tornati via preliminari, per via del Ranking Europeo.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto ".
> 
> ...



Ancora vanno in giro col FPF ahahahahahahahhahahaa


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

"Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un percorso sostenibile". come se le altre non avessero questo compito.

"Siamo sempre attenti alle occasioni. Saremo sempre vigili" galliani style mode ON


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2020)

Le conferenze stampa di inizio stagione solitamente infondono ottimismo, qua invece c'è da spararsi sulle palle.


----------



## Rikyg83 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto ".
> 
> ...




Allora...ridiamo (o piangiamo) alle affermazioni e alle risposte dei dirigenti, ma io invece rimango perplesso delle domande dei giornalisti..
Nessuno ha chiesto di Donnarumma, di Reina, di come sia andata la cessione di Rodriguez, del sostituto di Bonaventura, di Krunic se ha una valenza per il centrocampo del Milan o se è un cedibile, nessuno fa mai nomi per non urtare la suscettibilità dei giocatori...Fanno domande inutili come quella del Bayern, alla quale segue l'inevitabile risposta preconfezionata.

[EDIT] Come non detto, almeno di Donnarumma gli hanno chiesto  [/EDIT]


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto ".
> 
> ...



appena confermato che Calabria non è sul mercato. Visto che Conti è incedibile, Ciao ciao terzino destro.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

andrea red&black ha scritto:


> appena confermato che calabria non è sul mercato. Visto che conti è incedibile, ciao ciao terzino destro.



incredibile.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste ".
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2020)

Mi aspettavo una domanda su Milenkovic e/o Chiesa


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo una domanda su Milenkovic e/o Chiesa



Ti hanno già risposto indirettamente "non facciamo colpi come in passato", quindi li salutiamo con la manina....


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste ".
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste ".
> 
> ...





la conference potrebbe essere riassunta così: siamo appposttto così, magari ritorna Baka


----------



## Goro (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste ".
> 
> ...




Da mani nei capelli


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste ".
> 
> ...




I movimenti a fine mercato. I giorni del condor


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




Sempre le solite chiacchiere: giovani, FPF, abbiamo bisogno di tempo, 6 mesi per imparare l'italiano. Trollate in loop.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




Almeno hanno avuto la decenza di non porre obiettivi, sono furbi.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ti hanno già risposto indirettamente "non facciamo colpi come in passato", quindi li salutiamo con la manina....



Occhio che il "non facciamo colpi come in passato" per me include anche i giocatori che sono nella fascia di prezzo dai 30 ai 35 perché credo si riferisse ai Paqueta e Piatek,lo vado dicendo da giorni che arriverà Bakayoko e al massimo un altro giocatore,chi ancora ci crede fa bene a togliersi dalla testa l'ala destra,buon sangue amaro a tutti(ampiamente pronosticato da me e altri le sera della conferma di Pioli.)


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




Sconcertante. Un altro anno con Conti titolare


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Occhio che il "non facciamo colpi come in passato" per me include anche i giocatori che sono nella fascia di prezzo dai 30 ai 35 perché credo si riferisse ai Paqueta e Piatek,lo vado dicendo da giorni che arriverà Bakayoko e al massimo un altro giocatore,chi ancora ci crede fa bene a togliersi dalla testa l'ala destra,buon sangue amaro a tutti(ampiamente pronosticato da me e altri le sera della conferma di Pioli.)



Ovvio che sia così, hai sentito la risposta su Aurier? "In questo momento non può essere un obiettivo"

Certo, perchè ti chiedono L'ESORBITANTE CIFRA di 20 milioni, che fa, scherzi?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




Mamma mia che depressione di conferenza...agghiacciande


----------



## Djerry (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre le solite chiacchiere: giovani, FPF, abbiamo bisogno di tempo, 6 mesi per imparare l'italiano. Trollate in loop.



Ecco, tra tutte la cosa più fastidiosa è la pantomima sull'italiano, perché già due anni fa aveva annunciato che alla prossima occasione avrebbe parlato in italiano.

Sul resto fatico a capire cos'altro ci si aspettasse. Robe tipo "Raiola è un panzone che ci tiene per le palle, Calabria ci fa schifo e speriamo che qualche fesso ci caschi e ce lo prenda, Suarez e Vidal sono in ballottaggio con Colombo e Brescianini per entrare in squadra" ? 

L'unica notizia era diventata un po' ovvia alla luce delle condizioni emerse: Aurier non obiettivo.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Campopiano che fa da ambasciatore. LOL





SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Occhio che il "non facciamo colpi come in passato" per me include anche i giocatori che sono nella fascia di prezzo dai 30 ai 35 perché credo si riferisse ai Paqueta e Piatek,lo vado dicendo da giorni che arriverà Bakayoko e al massimo un altro giocatore,chi ancora ci crede fa bene a togliersi dalla testa l'ala destra,buon sangue amaro a tutti(ampiamente pronosticato da me e altri le sera della conferma di Pioli.)



Il non facciamo colpi come in passato si riferiva chiaramente al milan di berlusconi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ti hanno già risposto indirettamente "non facciamo colpi come in passato", quindi li salutiamo con la manina....



Non so .. 
x me le uniche occasioni nel mondo Milan sono loro


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Campopiano che fa da ambasciatore. LOL





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Sconcertante. Un altro anno con Conti titolare



Veramente x me hanno fatto capire che quello che va via é conti e non calabria


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Occhio che il "non facciamo colpi come in passato" per me include anche i giocatori che sono nella fascia di prezzo dai 30 ai 35 perché credo si riferisse ai Paqueta e Piatek,lo vado dicendo da giorni che arriverà Bakayoko e al massimo un altro giocatore,chi ancora ci crede fa bene a togliersi dalla testa l'ala destra,buon sangue amaro a tutti(ampiamente pronosticato da me e altri le sera della conferma di Pioli.)



ma è scontato che non spendano. non capirò mai queli che a maggio facevano i conti dei milioni su milioni che avevamo a disposizione...
in pratica han detto che arriverà qualche occasione e che i titolari sono questi.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Agosto 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che depressione di conferenza...agghiacciande



Viene voglia di tagliarsi le vene. Dispiace, ma da adesso in poi anche Maldini deve essere considerato responsabile di questo scempio, perchè condivide in pieno la (non) pianificazione della proprietà. Quindi il mio credito nei suoi confron ti da OGGI È FINITO.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Occhio che il "non facciamo colpi come in passato" per me include anche i giocatori che sono nella fascia di prezzo dai 30 ai 35 perché credo si riferisse ai Paqueta e Piatek,lo vado dicendo da giorni che arriverà Bakayoko e al massimo un altro giocatore,chi ancora ci crede fa bene a togliersi dalla testa l'ala destra,buon sangue amaro a tutti(ampiamente pronosticato da me e altri le sera della conferma di Pioli.)



Allora prepariamoci all'ennesimo anno di lotta al sesto posto. Elliott ancora non ha capito che questa non è più la Serie A di inizio anni '10, oggi Lazio e Atalanta sono squadre che partono davanti a noi e probabilmente si rinforzeranno pure, come pensano di uscire da questo loop infinito senza tirare fuori nemmeno un euro di sponsorizzazioni? Credono veramente che quei 2 mesi decenti rappresentino il vero valore della rosa? Faccio fatica a credere che almeno Maldini sia così ingenuo.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ecco, tra tutte la cosa più fastidiosa è la pantomima sull'italiano, perché già due anni fa aveva annunciato che alla prossima occasione avrebbe parlato in italiano.
> 
> Sul resto fatico a capire cos'altro ci si aspettasse. Robe tipo "Raiola è un panzone che ci tiene per le palle, Calabria ci fa schifo e speriamo che qualche fesso ci caschi e ce lo prenda, Suarez e Vidal sono in ballottaggio con Colombo e Brescianini per entrare in squadra" ?
> 
> L'unica notizia era diventata un po' ovvia alla luce delle condizioni emerse: Aurier non obiettivo.



Gazidiz ha parlato in italiano 3 minuti ed anche discretamente bene. Potrebbe tranquillamente rispondere in italiano. Secondo me non lo fa perchè vuole evitare strumentalizzazioni su una parola sbagliata


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ecco, tra tutte la cosa più fastidiosa è la pantomima sull'italiano, perché già due anni fa aveva annunciato che alla prossima occasione avrebbe parlato in italiano.
> 
> Sul resto fatico a capire cos'altro ci si aspettasse. Robe tipo "Raiola è un panzone che ci tiene per le palle, Calabria ci fa schifo e speriamo che qualche fesso ci caschi e ce lo prenda, Suarez e Vidal sono in ballottaggio con Colombo e Brescianini per entrare in squadra" ?
> 
> L'unica notizia era diventata un po' ovvia alla luce delle condizioni emerse:* Aurier non obiettivo.*


Cioè, non riescono a prendere manco un giocatore da 18 milioni di euro. Praticamente facciamo un mercato da società che deve salvarsi.


----------



## Rikyg83 (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il non facciamo colpi come in passato si riferiva chiaramente al milan di berlusconi



Esattamente, il Milan non va nella squadra X e porta via il titolare Y.
Il Milan va nella squadra X e porta via il panchinaro Z, dove per squadra X si intende comunque una squadra importante.
Occasioni sono Bakayoko e Theo Hernandez, ad esempio


----------



## Rikyg83 (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cioè, non riescono a prendere manco un giocatore da 18 milioni di euro. Praticamente facciamo un mercato da società che deve salvarsi.



Aurier costa troppo di cartellino e di ingaggio, come avevano anticipato alcuni utenti. Adesso vediamo se sarà l'olandese il prescelto, oppure se uscirà qualche altro nome.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Viene voglia di tagliarsi le vene. Dispiace, ma da adesso in poi anche Maldini deve essere considerato responsabile di questo scempio, perchè condivide in pieno la (non) pianificazione della proprietà. Quindi il mio credito nei suoi confron ti da OGGI È FINITO.



Io sono ancora convinto sia una stagione "d'accompagnamento" alla nuova proprietà, quindi con spese basse e quant'altro. Vedremo...io problemi con Paolo non ne ho, molti giocatori che ha scelto si sono rivelati buoni.

PS: Se non siete d'accordo non serve sfottere o altre stupidate...basta passare oltre! Alla fine è solo un pensiero


----------



## __king george__ (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




c'è poco da commentare

-non si possono fare i colpi del passato
-i tifosi non si illudano
-cogliere le occasioni..

se uno avesse avuto anche un minimo di entusiasmo lo hanno spento..(io ne avevo poco in ogni caso..)


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2020)

Non abbiamo obiettivi cit. Penso riassuma il tutto.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è scontato che non spendano. non capirò mai queli che a maggio facevano i conti dei milioni su milioni che avevamo a disposizione...
> in pratica han detto che arriverà qualche occasione e che i titolari sono questi.



Non dirlo a me amico,io e te siamo tra quelli che non si fanno alcuna illusione e hanno il quadro della pagliacciata abbastanza chiaro,con tutti i protagonisti,vallo a dire a chi fa i conti di quanto hanno liberato a bilancio Bonaventura,Biglia,Rodriguez,Reina e che ancora sperano in non so bene cosa.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (25 Agosto 2020)

Gigio.


----------



## Djerry (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Gazidiz ha parlato in italiano 3 minuti ed anche discretamente bene. Potrebbe tranquillamente rispondere in italiano. Secondo me non lo fa perchè vuole evitare strumentalizzazioni su una parola sbagliata



Sì però sono tre conferenze che annuncia che alla prossima parlerà in italiano... Che poi non escono dalla sua bocca concetti così sofisticati eh.

Ed io, che non sono tra quelli che ce l'ha di traverso, ricordo che quella frase indifendibile sul Milan preso fallito ed in Serie D fu detta in inglese...



rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cioè, non riescono a prendere manco un giocatore da 18 milioni di euro. Praticamente facciamo un mercato da società che deve salvarsi.



L'ingaggio, ci fregano i 4 netti che prende al Tottenham.

Ormai dobbiamo ragionare prima sull'ingaggio e poi sul costo del cartellino per capire quanto un giocatore può essere accessibile ed appetibile.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma è scontato che non spendano. non capirò mai queli che a maggio facevano i conti dei milioni su milioni che avevamo a disposizione...
> in pratica han detto che arriverà qualche occasione e che i titolari sono questi.



Ma no dai non é vero. Maldini ha detto chiaramente che prenderanno giocatori più forti di quelli che ci sono nei ruoli dove x loro ci sono falle ( i problema al max é in quali ruoli ritengano ci siano falle). Ha poi aggiunto che in questo mercato strano é facile che ci saranno delle occasioni (da me interpretato come scarti dell big sul finire del mercato) e nel caso il milan si farà trovare pronto


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me amico,io e te siamo tra quelli che non si fanno alcuna illusione e hanno il quadro della pagliacciata abbastanza chiaro,con tutti i protagonisti,vallo a dire a chi fa i conti di quanto hanno liberato a bilancio Bonaventura,Biglia,Rodriguez,Reina e che ancora sperano in non so bene cosa.



si lo vanno ad occupare con gli aumenti e quel che resta a diminuire il passivo.

entusiasmante


----------



## Rikyg83 (25 Agosto 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me amico,io e te siamo tra quelli che non si fanno alcuna illusione e hanno il quadro della pagliacciata abbastanza chiaro,con tutti i protagonisti,vallo a dire a chi fa i conti di quanto hanno liberato a bilancio Bonaventura,Biglia,Rodriguez,Reina e che ancora sperano in non so bene cosa.



In realtà, qui, chi fa i conti è stato sempre molto realista. Io invece mi aspettavo qualcosa di più, ma non avevo messo in conto un rinnovo sanguinoso di Ibra, Musacchio infortunato e quindi ancora a libro paga, Paquetà praticamente invendibile, più altre piccole cose.

Un mercato low cost e l'aver liberato il bilancio da quei contratti significa semplicemente che il Milan ha ridotto in modo drastico le spese per ingaggi e cartellini.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




scusate, ma quest'anno bisogna arrivare in champions, altrimenti non avrebbe senso l'estenuante trattativa per un 39enne come nostra unica prima punta per tutta la stagione.

Nessuno che ha parlato chiaramente di obbiettivi.

Una vergogna vedere un Milan così poco ambizioso, senza palle che tira a campare. 

Gazidis che dà sempre l'idea di essere lì per caso.

Massara che parla, ma chiaramente non conta nulla.

E magnifico il "...poi penseremo al rinnovo di Donnarumma" di Maldini. Magari quando sarà scaduto il contratto lo acquistiamo a parametro 0.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma no dai non é vero. Maldini ha detto chiaramente che prenderanno giocatori più forti di quelli che ci sono nei ruoli dove x loro ci sono falle ( i problema al max é in quali ruoli ritengano ci siano falle). Ha poi aggiunto che in questo mercato strano é facile che ci saranno delle occasioni (da me interpretato come scarti dell big sul finire del mercato) e nel caso il milan si farà trovare pronto



effettivamente sarei curioso di sapere come pensano di migliorare la squadra non spendendo ed aspettando le occasioni.
cioè sarebbe un'ottima cosa ma la vedo un po' complessa.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si lo vanno ad occupare con gli aumenti e quel che resta a diminuire il passivo.
> 
> entusiasmante



bè, gli aumenti ci stanno tutti.

Dopo il lockdown siamo stati i migliori dopo il Real Madrid. (cit.)

Nella conferenza stampa di oggi, un cameo a Galliani con un suo "siamo a posto così" glielo avrei fatto fare.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Agosto 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Allora prepariamoci all'ennesimo anno di lotta al sesto posto. Elliott ancora non ha capito che questa non è più la Serie A di inizio anni '10, oggi Lazio e Atalanta sono squadre che partono davanti a noi e probabilmente si rinforzeranno pure, come pensano di uscire da questo loop infinito senza tirare fuori nemmeno un euro di sponsorizzazioni? Credono veramente che quei 2 mesi decenti rappresentino il vero valore della rosa? Faccio fatica a credere che almeno Maldini sia così ingenuo.



Sai una cosa?Da un po' di tempo mi gira per la mente una domanda:siamo così sicuri che questi vogliano veramente rientrare in Champions?E poi,Maldini non è affatto ingenuo,sa bene quello che fa e ciò che succede,gli ingenui sono quelli che credevano al "Hanno distrutto il mio Milan" oppure a quando disse che non sarebbe mai stato complice di cose strane sulla pelle del Milan.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Agosto 2020)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> scusate, ma quest'anno bisogna arrivare in champions, altrimenti non avrebbe senso l'estenuante trattativa per un 39enne come nostra unica prima punta per tutta la stagione.
> 
> Nessuno che ha parlato chiaramente di obbiettivi.
> 
> ...



1) La Champions con questa squadra la vedi con il binocolo (a meno che non credi a quei due mesi, in quel caso vinciamo lo scudetto)

2) Non hanno parlato di obiettivi perché stavolta si sono fatti furbi sapendo benissimo che *vedi punto 1*

3) Donnarumma ha addosso la maglia dei mafiosi da almeno un anno e mezzo.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Agosto 2020)

Io sono fiducioso.

Già Bakayoko a centrocampo sarebbe un colpaccio. La conferma di Ibra sarebbe buona per il resto della squadra. 

A destra magari va via Conti e arriva Dumpries. 

Rebic verrà riscattato. 

Hanno chiaramente detto che interverranno a prendere giocatori più forti di quelli che abbiamo nei ruoli in cui serve (a centrocampo perchè siamo numericamente corti).

Spero solo anche in un centrale e un'ala destra d'attacco forte, e nella cessione di Paquetà (UNICO qui sul forum a criticare giocatore e operazione dal primo giorno).

E' chiaro che stanno lavorando bene a sfoltire la rosa di ingaggi inutili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Veramente x me hanno fatto capire che quello che va via é conti e non calabria



Conti è a bilancio a 10 milioni, penso che almeno per quest'anno sia invendibile, a meno di non prestarlo gratuitamente o in qualche improbabile scambio


----------



## Djerry (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Conti è a bilancio a 10 milioni, penso che almeno per quest'anno sia invendibile, a meno di non prestarlo gratuitamente o in qualche improbabile scambio



In un mondo perfetto, Verona è la sua destinazione.
Prestito di 3 milioni e diamo un mano sull'ingaggio.

Un giocatore così nel sistema Gasperiniano di Juric ci torna per l'ultimo anno di contratto a dir poco rivalutato. Arrivo a dire che se ne potrebbe pure parlare a fine stagione, numeri alla mano, come convocabile per l'Europeo (poi Mancini non ci casca, ma per rendere l'idea).


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




E poi hanno chiuso cantando in coro "Come è bello Vivacchiar!!!"

Niente di nuovo. Anzi ampiamente previsto il giorno della conferma di Pioli.

Unica novità che deduco da questa conferenza: cercheremo di vendere Donnarumma entro la fine di settembre, soprattutto il preliminari EL andassero di traverso.


----------



## Milanlove (25 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 1) La Champions con questa squadra la vedi con il binocolo (a meno che non credi a quei due mesi, in quel caso vinciamo lo scudetto)
> 
> 2) Non hanno parlato di obiettivi perché stavolta si sono fatti furbi sapendo benissimo che *vedi punto 1*
> 
> 3) Donnarumma ha addosso la maglia dei mafiosi da almeno un anno e mezzo.



1) cosa siamo, un bologna qualsiasi? Un club senza obbiettivi? Non mi interessa se hanno allestito una squadra non all'altezza. Quest'anno si DEVE arrivare in champions. Se non sono in grado di allestire una squadra all'altezza, vadano via tutti per manifesta incapacità. La conferma della squadra di Pioli a cosa dovrebbe servire? Se sta squadra non va bene, si doveva far partire un nuovo e soprattutto vero progetto. A che serve vivacchiare?
2) non parlano di obbiettivi perchè i primi a non credere al loro lavoro sono loro stessi. Con dirigenti del genere non si raggiungerà mai nessun obbiettivo.
3) Che lo vendano. E' da almeno un anno e mezzo che potevano intavolare una trattativa di cessione. Lo mettevi sul mercato, qualche offerta sarebbe arrivata e in caso di rifiuto, panchina per almeno un anno e mezzo. Vedi che avrebbe accettato o rinnovo o cessione e il Milan non avrebbe perso soldi. Invece non stanno facendo altro che posticipare, posticipare, posticipare il rinnovo. Il miglior modo per far perdere soldi al milan, anche in caso di rinnovo perchè ormai è chiaro che sarà all'esatta cifra che vuole donnarumma.


----------



## Zanc9 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




me viè da piagne


----------



## CM Milan (25 Agosto 2020)

Dirigenza e dichiarazioni scontate...non prefissarsi un obiettivo sportivo è un qualcosa di ridicolo... cambiano i protagonisti ma le cose che si sentono sono le solite da 10 anni a questa parte.


----------



## CM Milan (25 Agosto 2020)

Credo e spero prendano un terzino destro di un certo livello...non possiamo pensare di fare un'altra stagione con il buon Calabria.


----------



## Raryof (25 Agosto 2020)

Dopo con calma me la guardo ma ho paura che sarà un'altra stagione di vuoto, nel caso, cessione certa dopo settimo posto perché sarebbe poi ridicolo presentarsi l'anno prossimo e dire le stesse cose.
0 rischi da parte loro, 0 possibilità di andare in Champs con le belve che ci aspettano, avanti così, la pandemia li ha salvati, altro jolly di un anno per loro, stadi vuoti, nessuna contestazione, ahhhhhhh quant'è bello fare il mercato del Milan Johnnyyyyy[cit.]


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2020)

non mi sembra di sentire/leggere nulla di nuovo. le solite cose tristi.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




Le parole su Donnarumma di Maldini sono AGHIACCIANTI AGHIACIANTI.

Sarebbe bello sapere quelli che" ma pensate che siamo in mano a dei fessi?".cosa ne pensano ora.

C'è chi sputava su Mirabelli invece ci ritroviamo con gente che sembra venire dalle caverne.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




conferenza deja-vu ,possiamo passare direttamente alla stagione 21-22


----------



## Black (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> LOL
> 
> C'è Campopiano...



ma esiste ancora? pensavo fosse fuggito con Yonghong LI


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2020)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Questi contano pure i pali. I PALI!!



Se tu avessi visto la conferenza ti accorgeresti che è sbagliata la trascrizione. Massara ha detto '3 assist', non '3 pali', e poi ha detto che poteva fare più gol e che è stato sfortunato coi pali.


----------



## Molenko (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sempre le solite chiacchiere: giovani, FPF, abbiamo bisogno di tempo, 6 mesi per imparare l'italiano. Trollate in loop.



Ma cosa ti aspettavi nella situazione in cui siamo? Boh..


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> effettivamente sarei curioso di sapere come pensano di migliorare la squadra non spendendo ed aspettando le occasioni.
> cioè sarebbe un'ottima cosa ma la vedo un po' complessa.



Ma Maldini non ha detto cosi. Ha detto che arriveranno giocatori titolari o quasi nei ruoli doveci sono delle falle. Poi dopo ha aggiunto che se ci saranno delle occasioni il milan sarà attento. Quindi é giocatori che ci servono + eventuali occasioni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...



Un Maldini gallianesco, francamente mi ha dato urto sentire quelle parole. Ha avuto molta più dignità Boban che ha chiuso con questi cialtroni.
Comunque si nota dalle parole di Maldini che Raiola gli ha palesemente detto che prima si chiuderà il rinnovo di Ibra e solo dopo si parlerà di Donnarumma. Ed è proprio per questo che Raiola non chiude la trattativa per Ibra, mio caro boccalone di ex capitano... sveglia.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E poi hanno chiuso cantando in coro "Come è bello Vivacchiar!!!"
> 
> Niente di nuovo. Anzi ampiamente previsto il giorno della conferma di Pioli.
> 
> Unica novità che deduco da questa conferenza: cercheremo di vendere Donnarumma entro la fine di settembre, soprattutto il preliminari EL andassero di traverso.



Io l'ho vista tutta ed é stata una conferenza con domande vere (quelle che avrebbero fatto i tifosi) come non se ne vedeva da tempo. X me in qualche caso hanno anche risposto in modo chiaro e anche con concetti nuovi. Su Donnarumma poi Maldini era molto fiducioso, anzi dava quasi x scontato il rinnovo


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Le parole su Donnarumma di Maldini sono AGHIACCIANTI AGHIACIANTI.
> 
> Sarebbe bello sapere quelli che" ma pensate che siamo in mano a dei fessi?".cosa ne pensano ora.
> 
> C'è chi sputava su Mirabelli invece ci ritroviamo con gente che sembra venire dalle caverne.



In che senso agghiaccianti?


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Un Maldini gallianesco, francamente mi ha dato urto sentire quelle parole. Ha avuto molta più dignità Boban che ha chiuso con questi cialtroni.
> Comunque si nota dalle parole di Maldini che Raiola gli ha palesemente detto che prima si chiuderà il rinnovo di Ibra e solo dopo si parlerà di Donnarumma. Ed è proprio per questo che Raiola non chiude la trattativa per Ibra, mio caro boccalone di ex capitano... sveglia.



Prendo il tuo post come esempio e chiedo (non per polemica) ma per capire quanti di quelli che scrivono hanno visto la conferenza? Perchè qui mi sembra stiano emergendo cose un po' diverse da quelle che hanno detto. Quello sopra é un riassunto (fatto bene e soprattutto in tempo reale) di una conferenza durata più di 30 minuti! Per esempio Maldini su donnarumma sembrava praticamente certo del rinnovo. Ha detto siamo sicuri di essere in grado di soddisfare tutte le sue esigenze...faremo un'offerta che sarà la migliore che troverà...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




era tutto così ampiamente prevedibile che non comprendo le 9 pagine di risposte... 
ma cosa vi aspettavate che dicessero?


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Le parole su Donnarumma di Maldini sono AGHIACCIANTI AGHIACIANTI.
> 
> Sarebbe bello sapere quelli che" ma pensate che siamo in mano a dei fessi?".cosa ne pensano ora.
> 
> C'è chi sputava su Mirabelli invece ci ritroviamo con gente che sembra venire dalle caverne.



Veramente è proprio per l'ingaggio elargito da quel genio di Mirabelli che siamo in questa situazione..quell'ingaggio ha tenuto lontano qualsiasi acquirente nelle scorse sessioni perchè nessuno avrebbe investito un centello così a stima tra cartellino e ingaggio per un portiere di vent'anni e ha consentito a Raiola di sparare sempre altissimo sul rinnovo certi di andare a scadenza proprio per questo motivo e strappare un contratto ancora più ricco...è Mirabilia che si è fatto fregare dal pizzaiolo e questa è la naturale fine della vicenda..


----------



## Rivera10 (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




Parole lucide, senza fronzoli e realistiche quelle di Maldini e Massara. Hanno detto come stanno le cose e che se si comprerà lo di farà per migliorare. Se questo per alcuni è vivacchiare... Sono fiducioso come non mai per quanto riguarda il nuovo anno. Forza Milan!


----------



## kipstar (25 Agosto 2020)

comunque le parole CHAMPIONS e LEAGUE io non le ho sentite......se mi sbaglio correggetemi


----------



## alexxx19 (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Prendo il tuo post come esempio e chiedo (non per polemica) ma per capire quanti di quelli che scrivono hanno visto la conferenza? Perchè qui mi sembra stiano emergendo cose un po' diverse da quelle che hanno detto. Quello sopra é un riassunto (fatto bene e soprattutto in tempo reale) di una conferenza durata più di 30 minuti! Per esempio Maldini su donnarumma sembrava praticamente certo del rinnovo. Ha detto siamo sicuri di essere in grado di soddisfare tutte le sue esigenze...faremo un'offerta che sarà la migliore che troverà...



ma figurati se la guardano....qua non ne hanno bisogno, sanno già tutto di tutti ancora prima, a prescindere


----------



## meteoras1982 (25 Agosto 2020)

Ottimi Maldini e Massara, sono stati chiarissimi, fiducioso per il futuro e per la nuova stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Le parole su Donnarumma di Maldini sono AGHIACCIANTI AGHIACIANTI.
> 
> Sarebbe bello sapere *quelli che" ma pensate che siamo in mano a dei fessi?".cosa ne pensano ora.*
> 
> C'è chi sputava su Mirabelli invece ci ritroviamo con gente che sembra venire dalle caverne.



E' un mio virgolettato.
Continuo a pensare maldini non sia fesso.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Veramente è proprio per l'ingaggio elargito da quel genio di Mirabelli che siamo in questa situazione..quell'ingaggio ha tenuto lontano qualsiasi acquirente nelle scorse sessioni perchè nessuno avrebbe investito un centello così a stima tra cartellino e ingaggio per un portiere di vent'anni e ha consentito a Raiola di sparare sempre altissimo sul rinnovo certi di andare a scadenza proprio per questo motivo e strappare un contratto ancora più ricco...è Mirabilia che si è fatto fregare dal pizzaiolo e questa è la naturale fine della vicenda..



Quindi sarebbe stato meglio lasciarlo andare via a zero giusto?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Prendo il tuo post come esempio e chiedo (non per polemica) ma per capire quanti di quelli che scrivono hanno visto la conferenza? Perchè qui mi sembra stiano emergendo cose un po' diverse da quelle che hanno detto. Quello sopra é un riassunto (fatto bene e soprattutto in tempo reale) di una conferenza durata più di 30 minuti! Per esempio Maldini su donnarumma sembrava praticamente certo del rinnovo. Ha detto siamo sicuri di essere in grado di soddisfare tutte le sue esigenze...faremo un'offerta che sarà la migliore che troverà...


Ero a lavoro, ergo non l’ho potuta vedere. Ma credo sia sufficiente quello che ho letto per interpretare, non servono le parole esatte per farsi una idea dei contenuti. Si parla in italiano, non è che le parole riportate qui siano la traduzione di una intervista fatta a un giornale svedese o cinese.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2020)

alexxx19 ha scritto:


> ma figurati se la guardano....qua non ne hanno bisogno, sanno già tutto di tutti ancora prima, a prescindere


Figurati se ho il tempo di guardare tutti i contenuti, magari tu ce l’hai.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le parole di Gazidis, Maldini e Massara, LIVE
> 
> *Gazidis*:"La situazione Covid e il calcio? Siamo molto felici di essere qui, con la nuova stagione. Vorrei parlare in inglese. Così parlo con precisione. Per me è più facile. In 6 mesi sarò capace di parlare. Il Covid come fenomeno è stato un problema e una sfida molto importante per tutti. I giocatori in questi contesto avranno un ruolo importante per questo percorso verso la normalità. La nostra priorità è la sicurezza e la salute di tutti. L'augurio che faccio è di poter vedere il nostro pubblico il prima possibile. E' una componente essenziale del calcio. I tifosi ci mancano molto e li vogliamo al più presto con noi. *Strategia per il mercato?* Abbiamo una squadra molto giovane che sta crescendo in modo positivo. Vogliamo lavorare in continuità, generare un ambiente giusto per il percorso di crescita. Non pensiamo solo ai giovani. Serve anche l'esperienza. Abbiamo una grande sfida di sviluppare la squadra restando in un *percorso sostenibile*. La componente dello stadio è essenziale. Stiamo lavorando tutti insieme per poter vedere i frutti di questo lavoro. *Ibra sempre centrale per noi? *Ibra ha giocato un ruolo importante e vogliamo che continui qui. Stiamo facendo tutto il possibile. E' una sfida speciale. Mi sento ottimista sull'esito della trattativa. *Attività del club? *Nell'ultimo periodo abbiamo registrato progressi importanti sul progetto stadio e sull'area commerciale. Dopo il lockdown siamo stati il miglior club dopo il Real. Dobbiamo fare le cose giuste per continuare a crescere. Dobbiamo essere attenti sui nuovi innesti proprio per questo fattore. Abbiamo avviato un percorso che ha dato dei frutti col tempo. La nostra priorità è continuare questa crescita graduale che abbiamo avuto. *Il piano di sviluppo della proprietà? *Siamo fortunati di avere una proprietà forte e solida che ha fatto investimenti significativi. Dobbiamo pensare allo sviluppo e alla crescita. Abbiamo diverse sfide davanti a noi. La prima è *rispettare il FPF e confrontarci col FPF*. Dobbiamo controllare le perdite finanziarie. E' un mercato che genera molte incertezze e domande in questo periodo. Dobbiamo fare gli innesti giusti.Per questo mercato così insolito ci saranno *movimenti verso al fine del mercato*. Dobbiamo prendere le occasioni giuste. Avremmo voluto avervi tutti qui con noi ed esservi vicini. Stiamo cercando di parlavi con grande trasparenza. Stiamo facendo un lavoro difficile e impegnativo. Ci stiamo mettendo impegno e passione. *Abbiamo bisogno di tempo e del supporto giusto.* Ne ha bisogno anche la squadra, con i suoi giovani. Crediamo davvero nei nostri tifosi e la forza che rappresentano nei nostri confronti. Stiamo andando nella direzione giusta. Mi auguro di poter condividere ciò allo stadio con tutti i tifosi ".
> 
> ...




Dichiarazioni di circostanza e prevedibili.
Non mi aspettavo granchè di diverso tutto sommato.
Sarà un mercato di lacrime e sangue e salti mortali a bilancio.
Se poi vogliamo rinfacciare ai nostri che non sanno vendere o non hanno rapporti tali per impastare polpette con società amiche facciamolo pure.
Tutto sommato come accusa , in teoria, ci può anche stare.
Questo è il calcio dei magheggi a bilancio e delle polpette fatte ad arte.


----------



## Freddiedevil (25 Agosto 2020)

Ragazzi ma é ovvio che debbano stare super attenti alle parole, specialmente dopo gli ultimi anni.
Io preferisco che si agisca cosí, piuttosto che stile APACF in pompa magna come quei due zoticoni. 
Giudico solo a mercato ultimato.


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io l'ho vista tutta ed é stata una conferenza con domande vere (quelle che avrebbero fatto i tifosi) come non se ne vedeva da tempo. X me in qualche caso hanno anche risposto in modo chiaro e anche con concetti nuovi. Su Donnarumma poi Maldini era molto fiducioso, anzi dava quasi x scontato il rinnovo



Ah si? Bene mi fa piacere perchè quando ho letto "E' una situazione difficile ma proveremo a rinnovare", io di fiducia proprio non ne ho....


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ero a lavoro, ergo non l’ho potuta vedere. Ma credo sia sufficiente quello che ho letto per interpretare, non servono le parole esatte per farsi una idea dei contenuti. Si parla in italiano, non è che le parole riportate qui siano la traduzione di una intervista fatta a un giornale svedese o cinese.



Ti assicuro che se hai l'occasione di sentirla l'idea dei contenuti che ti farai é diversa da quella che hai adesso. Non solo su donnarumma. Anche Sky proprio adesso ha rifatto vedere le parole di Maldini su Donnarumma e nel servizio hanno detto estrema fiducia di Maldini sul rinnovo. Se proprio ti devo dire Maldini mi è sembrato molto più freddo su Ibra, ma in questo casi come ha detto Paolo nel giro massimo di 2/3 giorni sapremo


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2020)

Confortante che su Ibra abbia detto che c'è un piano B e anche C mi pare, anche se credo siano parole di circostanza. Dubito ci sia un vero piano B e l'unico che mi viene in mente è Manzdukic per costi ed esperienza. Il 17 rischiamo di giocare con solo Leao di punta e per quanto scarsi quelli che incontreremo, mi sembra davvero rischioso


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi sarebbe stato meglio lasciarlo andare via a zero giusto?



Puoi arrabbiarti quanto vuoi ma in mancanza di offerte e di fronte al rifiuto di rinnovare se non a cifre esorbitanti (cosa che ricreerebbe nuovamente il medesimo problema solo ulteriormente ingigantito) non ci sono molte alternative e ripeto in questa situazione ci ha ficcato Mirabilia tra l'altro convinto di aver fatto una genialata...


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ah si? Bene mi fa piacere perchè quando ho letto "E' una situazione difficile ma proveremo a rinnovare", io di fiducia proprio non ne ho....



Ripeto se l'hai l'occasione di sentire le parole di Maldini vedrai che cambi idea. Come già detto Sky adesso parla di estrema fiducia del milan sul rinnovo di gigio


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Confortante che su Ibra abbia detto che c'è un piano B e anche C mi pare, anche se credo siano parole di circostanza. Dubito ci sia un vero piano B e l'unico che mi viene in mente è Manzdukic per costi ed esperienza. Il 17 rischiamo di giocare con solo Leao di punta e per quanto scarsi quelli che incontreremo, mi sembra davvero rischioso



A me invece fa più paura quanto ha detto su ibra...ha detto che ibra é una priorità ma che ci sono già pronti nel caso il piano a b c d , perchè il milan inizia a giocare tra 20 giorni e non si può far trovare impreparato e che la decisione sarà presa nel giro di 2/3 giorni


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Puoi arrabbiarti quanto vuoi ma in mancanza di offerte e di fronte al rifiuto di rinnovare se non a cifre esorbitanti (cosa che ricreerebbe nuovamente il medesimo problema solo ulteriormente ingigantito) non ci sono molte alternative e ripeto in questa situazione ci ha ficcato Mirabilia tra l'altro convinto di aver fatto una genialata...



Sarà allora la stessa genialità allora che farà Maldini perche i concetti sono gli stessi.

Lol tranquillo non mi arrabbio ma ne riparleremo fra un paio di mesetti


----------



## GP7 (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quindi sarebbe stato meglio lasciarlo andare via a zero giusto?



Se lo perdessimo a questo giro, sempre a zero, probabilmente si. Avremmo avuto un bilancio migliore, meno ricattabilità da parte del suino procuratore, e gli stessi risultati sportivi o qualcosa di molto simile.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Se lo perdessimo a questo giro, sempre a zero, probabilmente si. Avremmo avuto un bilancio migliore, meno ricattabilità da parte del suino procuratore, e gli stessi risultati sportivi o qualcosa di molto simile.



E verissimo quello che dici ,però farebbe male che tu società ( e non parliamo solo di società calcistiche, ma società anche di vita) perdi 30/40/50 mln perche i tuoi dirigenti non sono stati in grado di fare bene il proprio lavoro, gli mandano in licenza premio.

Ma la colpa non e solo di Maldini ma anche dellamministratore delegato perche è lui che deve intervenire in certe situazioni.

A grigio sara riconosciuto il giusto valore, parole con cui ti sei messo il cappio al collo, perche non basteranno piu 6/7/8.

Per errori cosi gravi in un azienda vieni messo alla porta.

Fra 3 mesi ci sarà gente che Donnarumma non lo vorrà vedere più neanche in cartolina


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E verissimo quello che dici ,però farebbe male che tu società ( e non parliamo solo di società calcistiche, ma società anche di vita) perdi 30/40/50 mln perche i tuoi dirigenti non sono stati in grado di fare bene il proprio lavoro, gli mandano in licenza premio.
> 
> Ma la colpa non e solo di Maldini ma anche dellamministratore delegato perche è lui che deve intervenire in certe situazioni.
> 
> ...



In un mondo ideale, la società dovrebbe offrire un rinnovo a Donnarumma con una deadline a fine Agosto. Se non accetta durante il mercato di Settembre mi sembrerebbe giusto trovare una sistemazione a Donnarumma per il bene di tutti. Viviamo in un mondo libero, Donnarumma e il suo agente sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono, ma va da sé che in caso di non rinnovo la soluzione migliore per tutti (e per una questione di stile tanto decantata dal suo agente, visto che il Milan lo ha pagato profutamatamente e lanciato in serie A) sarebbe la cessione a cifre contenute.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E verissimo quello che dici ,però farebbe male che tu società ( e non parliamo solo di società calcistiche, ma società anche di vita) perdi 30/40/50 mln perche i tuoi dirigenti non sono stati in grado di fare bene il proprio lavoro, gli mandano in licenza premio.
> 
> Ma la colpa non e solo di Maldini ma anche dellamministratore delegato perche è lui che deve intervenire in certe situazioni.
> 
> ...



La gestione del caso donnarumma è totalmente sballata ma è sballata da anni.
Già il primo rinnovo è stato qualcosa di schifoso che , alla fine, ha danneggiato tanti.

Ora praticamente siamo a punto e a capo ma lo si sapeva.

Ma perchè siamo in questa condizione ? Ce lo siamo chiesti??

Perchè l'approccio di Raiola col milan è di colui che per assistito ha un dio nel calcio che ci fa il favore di farlo giocare per noi.
Questa è le verità nuda e cruda.
Dopo che sotto minaccia ha ottenuto uno sproposito di stipendio per età e dimensione è da anni che rimanda sistematicamente il rinnovo perchè idealmente Raiola ha messo gigio più in alto del milan.
Si è creato un rapporto malato e antipatico dove il procuratore sembra che debba analizzare l'operato del milan per capire se la dimensione è quella idonea per il ragazzo o se è il caso di farlo andare via.

Si è creato quindi un fenomeno mediatico perchè gigio è bravo, è forte ma è pur sempre un ragazzo che esce dal settore giovanile ma è un ragazzo che si deve ancora fare e che ha tanto da imparare.
Io credo dobbiamo ringraziare non poco lo spogliatoio e alcuni dirigenti che hanno protetto il ragazzo oltre il lecito e oltre il dovuto perchè un calciatore che si pone cosi nei confronti del club e dei compagni nella migliore delle ipotesi viene evitato da tutti, nella peggiore viene linciato.

Donnarumma non è messi che può innalzarsi più in alto del milan e non può tergiversare cosi col suo rinnovo mettendo sempre spalle al muro il club.
Per questo tendo a difendere i dirigenti del milan in questa vicenda perchè raiola ha giocato e sta giocando sporco fin dal principio.
Non credo che in agenda non ci sia da anni l'incontro col procuratore del ragazzo per discutere del rinnovo ma se raiola lo evita e rimanda che si fa???
Come se ne esce?

Forse il milan dovrebbe usare il pugno di ferro col ragazzo , vero, ma non lo ha fatto.
Speriamo questa strategia possa pagare ma io con raiola la mano sul fuoco ce la metto mai.
Oggi forse abbiamo la volontà del ragazzo di continuare con noi, mettendolo fuori rosa gli avremmo messo tutto l'ambiente contro e forse avremmo regalato un incredibile assist a raiola per portarlo via .
Le trattative con raiola sono partite a scacchi.
Ora la vera partita sarà col rinnovo e con le cifre, ecco li mi aspetto che la società si faccia rispettare.


Chiudo ,infine, con una riflessione : ma se raiola ha giocato con mastour creandone un fenomeno virtuale da baraccone, c'era davvero da sorprendersi che lo avrebbe fatto con gigio??
Era prevedibile.

Donnarumma però non può innalzarsi sopra il milan.
Questo è inammissibile verso il club, verso i compagni, verso i dirigenti.
Anche per questi motivi poi non mi sento di criticare se ci sono tifosi che gli perdonano zero .

Se tu sei troppo forte per il milan e vuoi uno sproposito mi aspetto che sei un giocatore fatto e finito e formidabile.


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> In un mondo ideale, la società dovrebbe offrire un rinnovo a Donnarumma con una deadline a fine Agosto. Se non accetta durante il mercato di Settembre mi sembrerebbe giusto trovare una sistemazione a Donnarumma per il bene di tutti. Viviamo in un mondo libero, Donnarumma e il suo agente sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono, ma va da sé che in caso di non rinnovo la soluzione migliore per tutti (e per una questione di stile tanto decantata dal suo agente, visto che il Milan lo ha pagato profutamatamente e lanciato in serie A) sarebbe la cessione a cifre contenute.



Si sono d'accordo. Anche perchè paradossalmente con tutto il bene che voglio a Gigio, un portiere bravo lo trovi anche a prezzi contenuti, ragionamento che purtroppo non puoi fare per il sostituto di Ibra


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo. Anche perchè paradossalmente con tutto il bene che voglio a Gigio, un portiere bravo lo trovi anche a prezzi contenuti, ragionamento che purtroppo non puoi fare per il sostituto di Ibra



bè ma è così. Ti offro il rinnovo, se non accetti caro Raiola portami una offerta a settembre, penso che anche una ventina di milioni per noi sarebbero oro. Sarebbe la soluzione per il bene di tutti, altrimenti avresti il tuo assistito fischiato per 1 anno intero a San Siro, non mi sembra la soluzione migliore e inoltre, un minimo di stile, visto che io Milan ho speso 14 milioni all'anno per i fratelli Donnarumma e lanciato Gigio, portami una offerta minima.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ripeto se l'hai l'occasione di sentire le parole di Maldini vedrai che cambi idea. Come già detto Sky adesso parla di estrema fiducia del milan sul rinnovo di gigio



Le ho sentite parla di estrema fiducia da parte sua che il Milan possa formulare una proposta che soddisfi le esigenze di Gigio, ma dimentichiamo il fattore Raiola... non so se sarà così spettatore neutrale alla trattativa.


Invece una cosa ho colto nelle risposte di Gazidis (la traduzione cumulativa alla fine fa perdere molto).

Dice sostanzialmente che questo sarà un mercato diverso che nessuno sa bene come sarà ("Now everybody try to discover what's the market looks like post-Covid"), che il Covid dovrà incidere molto, ma al momento questo "effetto Covid" non è stato ancora recepito dal mercato. Lui dice che nel finale di mercato questa realtà si farà sentire ed è probabile che si creeranno molte occasioni ("I have a feeling in this market that maybe some more movement at the end of the market beacuse at the moment this new reality hasn't manifested itself"), e *se noi potremmo approfittarne grazie alla nostra proprietà forte, lo faremo * ("certainly if we can benefit from this with our strong ownership we will do so").

In sostanza qualcuno avrà problemi finanziari e senza una proprietà forte che ripiana i disavanzi sarà costretta a finanziarsi sul mercato. Noi che problemi di coprire i buchi di bilancio non ne abbiamo se ci sarà qualche occasione che va bene per noi, ne approfitteremo.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La gestione del caso donnarumma è totalmente sballata ma è sballata da anni.
> Già il primo rinnovo è stato qualcosa di schifoso che , alla fine, ha danneggiato tanti.
> 
> Ora praticamente siamo a punto e a capo ma lo si sapeva.
> ...



Dieci minuti di applausi..descrizione perfetta della situazione. Mi permetto di aggiungere che il peccato originale l'ha commesso forse anche volontariamente cravatta gialla arrivando alla cessione della società con un contratto cortissimo che ha messo Raiola nelle condizioni di dettar legge garantendosi lo stesso epilogo per il rinnovo seguente...epilogo a cui stiamo arrivando oggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2020)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Dieci minuti di applausi..descrizione perfetta della situazione. Mi permetto di aggiungere che il peccato originale l'ha commesso forse anche volontariamente cravatta gialla arrivando alla cessione della società con un contratto cortissimo che ha messo Raiola nelle condizioni di dettar legge garantendosi lo stesso epilogo per il rinnovo seguente...epilogo a cui stiamo arrivando oggi.



Quello è stato il capitolo zero della divina commedia : a donnarumma galliani poteva fargli firmare un contratto da 5 anni a cifre normali.
Invece ha fatto il gioco di raiola, chissà perchè.


----------



## alexxx19 (25 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Figurati se ho il tempo di guardare tutti i contenuti, magari tu ce l’hai.



no manco io l' ho guardata, ma non ho commentato male per partito preso

che poi non ce l' ho con te eh...è una considerazione generale


----------



## uolfetto (25 Agosto 2020)

La realtà è che, come al solito, non è stato programmato nulla. L'impronta da dare alla stagione è stata decisa alla penultima giornata post-covid e adesso siamo con un mercato (come ogni anno) preparato all'ultimo secondo. Cosa difficilissima quando non hai nemmeno la disponibilità economica. Faccio un esempio che vale per tutto: a gennaio la Fiorentina ha preso Amrabat. Noi invece prendiamo Bakayoko in prestito perchè non abbiamo nessun nome spendibile a quelle cifre (20+1,5 ingaggio) non avendo lavorato su nessuno nei mesi precedenti. Quindi disperati ci buttiamo su Bakayoko in prestito e problema rinviato alla prossima stagione dove, sono pronto a scommettere, causa qualche altro casino (cambio progetto tecnico, cessione societarie ecc) si ripeterà esattamente la stessa cosa, come un loop infinito. E la gente sta lì a pensare se quell'inadeguato di Gazidis parla in inglese o in italiano. Meraviglioso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

so che è difficile cedere Calabria / Conti, ma se Paolo dice che bisogna fare tre rinforzi uno di questi deve essere per forza il terzino destro. Ok Baka anche per questioni numeriche, ma un terzino titolare serve come il pane.

Baka - trequartista veloce e potente che può fare anche ala - terzino destro


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2020)

A chi pensava che stavamo facendo spazio a bilancio per i nuovi giocatori dico che forse abbiamo solo diminuito il costo della rosa e basta.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> so che è difficile cedere Calabria / Conti, ma se Paolo dice che bisogna fare tre rinforzi uno di questi deve essere per forza il terzino destro. Ok Baka anche per questioni numeriche, ma un terzino titolare serve come il pane.
> 
> Baka - trequartista veloce e potente che può fare anche ala - terzino destro



Gazidis ha detto che saremo tranquilli e pazienti e che il mercato alla fine farà i conti con il Covid, li se ci saranno disponibili i giocatori nei ruoli che ci interessano, una volta calati i prezzi interverremo.

Quindi per me arriverà Bakayoko per fare i preliminari di EL e l'inizio del campionato, sistemeremo i rinnovi, ma poi aspetteremo fine settembre-ottobre.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> A chi pensava che stavamo facendo spazio a bilancio per i nuovi giocatori dico che forse abbiamo solo diminuito il costo della rosa e basta.



a parte che per ora lo spazio creato non basta. serve piazzare almeno 2-3 tra Conti, Paquetà, Musacchio, Laxalt, Calabria (oltre naturalmente a Halilovjc), ma Gazidis ha detto che nel finale di mercato, quando è certo che i prezzi scenderanno causa Covid, qualcos'altro faremo.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> E verissimo quello che dici ,però farebbe male che tu società ( e non parliamo solo di società calcistiche, ma società anche di vita) perdi 30/40/50 mln perche i tuoi dirigenti non sono stati in grado di fare bene il proprio lavoro, gli mandano in licenza premio.
> 
> Ma la colpa non e solo di Maldini ma anche dellamministratore delegato perche è lui che deve intervenire in certe situazioni.
> 
> ...



Punti di vista...Donnarumma ha già detto più volte, come confermato anche da Maldini oggi, di voler restare al Milan....questo secondo me in una trattativa è un errore ancora più grande.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Gazidis ha detto che saremo tranquilli e pazienti e che il mercato alla fine farà i conti con il Covid, li se ci saranno disponibili i giocatori nei ruoli che ci interessano, una volta calati i prezzi interverremo.
> 
> Quindi per me arriverà Bakayoko per fare i preliminari di EL e l'inizio del campionato, sistemeremo i rinnovi, ma poi aspetteremo fine settembre-ottobre.



immagino sarà così, basta guardarsi i bilanci di molte squadre che non possono fare aucap o emettere debito facilmente, mi riferisco specialmente alle (quasi tutte) squadre della Bundes e alcune della Liga ad azionariato diffuso tra i soci che necessariamente dovranno fare qualche cessione forzata.


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> so che è difficile cedere Calabria / Conti, ma se Paolo dice che bisogna fare tre rinforzi uno di questi deve essere per forza il terzino destro. Ok Baka anche per questioni numeriche, ma un terzino titolare serve come il pane.
> 
> Baka - trequartista veloce e potente che può fare anche ala - terzino destro




Fatico a immaginare chi possa volere Calabria, sia per le qualità del giocatore sia per l'ingaggio che percepisce.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> In un mondo ideale, la società dovrebbe offrire un rinnovo a Donnarumma con una deadline a fine Agosto. Se non accetta durante il mercato di Settembre mi sembrerebbe giusto trovare una sistemazione a Donnarumma per il bene di tutti. Viviamo in un mondo libero, Donnarumma e il suo agente sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono, ma va da sé che in caso di non rinnovo la soluzione migliore per tutti (e per una questione di stile tanto decantata dal suo agente, visto che il Milan lo ha pagato profutamatamente e lanciato in serie A) sarebbe la cessione a cifre contenute.



Giusto ma sposterei il discorso sul mercato di Gennaio. Come hanno già detto in tanti del settore, e anche Raiola nell'intervista dell'altro giorno parlando di Malen, in questo mercato di pezzi grossi non si muoverà nessuno se non per scambi, il vero mercato sarà quello di gennaio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> immagino sarà così, basta guardarsi i bilanci di molte squadre che non possono fare aucap o emettere debito facilmente, mi riferisco specialmente alle (quasi tutte) squadre della Bundes e alcune della Liga ad azionariato diffuso tra i soci che necessariamente dovranno fare qualche cessione forzata.



In aggiunta il buttare tutta questa merce “in saldo” sul mercato abbasserá i prezzi di tutti quindi anche chi ha esuberi e vuole piazzarli a fine mercato o li “regala” o se li tiene.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> a parte che per ora lo spazio creato non basta. serve piazzare almeno 2-3 tra Conti, Paquetà, Musacchio, Laxalt, Calabria (oltre naturalmente a Halilovjc), ma Gazidis ha detto che nel finale di mercato, quando è certo che i prezzi scenderanno causa Covid, qualcos'altro faremo.



Non dico che basta... Ma possiamo escludere i giocatori alla Chiesa.
Non si andrà sopra i 3 mln di ingaggio e non penso che andremo oltre i 30 mln di cartellino.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> In un mondo ideale, la società dovrebbe offrire un rinnovo a Donnarumma con una deadline a fine Agosto. Se non accetta durante il mercato di Settembre mi sembrerebbe giusto trovare una sistemazione a Donnarumma per il bene di tutti. Viviamo in un mondo libero, Donnarumma e il suo agente sono liberi di fare quello che vogliono, ma va da sé che in caso di non rinnovo la soluzione migliore per tutti (e per una questione di stile tanto decantata dal suo agente, visto che il Milan lo ha pagato profutamatamente e lanciato in serie A) sarebbe la cessione a cifre contenute.



Bell post con divisibile, purtroppo abbiamo superato la linea di non ritorno.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Le ho sentite parla di estrema fiducia da parte sua che il Milan possa formulare una proposta che soddisfi le esigenze di Gigio, ma dimentichiamo il fattore Raiola... non so se sarà così spettatore neutrale alla trattativa.
> 
> 
> Invece una cosa ho colto nelle risposte di Gazidis (la traduzione cumulativa alla fine fa perdere molto).
> ...



Certo l'estrema fiducia è del Milan...anche se Donnarumma si è esposto troppo per andarsene a 0. Raiola, per con tutti i giochetti del caso, deve comunque fare quello che dice il suo assistito...Mia opinione personale è che Maldini abbia già parlato direttamente con Donnarumma e sa cosa vuole per rimanere e che il Milan sia disposto ad accontentarlo....Sulle occasioni certo...ho già scritto prima a chi diceva che faremo un mercato di occasioni che in realtà sia Maldini che Gazidis hanno detto un'altra cosa...Faremo un mercato di giocatori più forti di quelli che ci sono nei ruoli che servono (qui bisogna vedere quali ruoli ritengano vadano coperti) e poi in più saremo pronti in caso di occasioni...occasioni che, visto che questo mercato sarà particolare, molto probabilmente ci saranno verso la fine del mercato....per me vuol dire che saremo pronti a prendere qualcuno in più se sopratutto le big avranno giocatori in più che nel frattempo non sono riuscite a vendere...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non dico che basta... Ma possiamo escludere i giocatori alla Chiesa.
> Non si andrà sopra i 3 mln di ingaggio e non penso che andremo oltre i 30 mln di cartellino.



Penso anche io, ma se per paura di perderlo a 2 euro scade nel 2022) la Fiorentina a fine mercato rinsavisse e chiedesse 35-40 milioni, magari ci proveremo.
Direi peró che con Commisso e i suoi Mmilliuni dietro a coprire i buchi e senza problemi di FpF non sará la Fiorentina con l’acqua alla gola a fine mercato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Le parole su Donnarumma di Maldini sono AGHIACCIANTI AGHIACIANTI.
> 
> Sarebbe bello sapere quelli che" ma pensate che siamo in mano a dei fessi?".cosa ne pensano ora.
> 
> C'è chi sputava su Mirabelli invece ci ritroviamo con gente che sembra venire dalle caverne.



a questo punto penso e spero che lo abbiano già ceduto e che tardino a dirlo per avere un mercato tranquillo. altrimenti sono dei minorti mentali.


----------



## mil77 (25 Agosto 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> A chi pensava che stavamo facendo spazio a bilancio per i nuovi giocatori dico che forse abbiamo solo diminuito il costo della rosa e basta.



Scusa posso chiederti da cosa l'hai capito? perchè io ho avuto tutta altra impressione.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> a parte che per ora lo spazio creato non basta. serve piazzare almeno 2-3 tra Conti, Paquetà, Musacchio, Laxalt, Calabria (oltre naturalmente a Halilovjc), ma Gazidis ha detto che nel finale di mercato, quando è certo che i prezzi scenderanno causa Covid, qualcos'altro faremo.



Lo spazio creato finora serve per dare 14 milioni a Ibra, più o meno, e per lasciare qualcosa eventualmente per i rinnovi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La gestione del caso donnarumma è totalmente sballata ma è sballata da anni.
> Già il primo rinnovo è stato qualcosa di schifoso che , alla fine, ha danneggiato tanti.
> 
> Ora praticamente siamo a punto e a capo ma lo si sapeva.
> ...



fino a metà eri da oscar poi n'somma


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Agosto 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La gestione del caso donnarumma è totalmente sballata ma è sballata da anni.
> Già il primo rinnovo è stato qualcosa di schifoso che , alla fine, ha danneggiato tanti.
> 
> Ora praticamente siamo a punto e a capo ma lo si sapeva.
> ...



Bel post, siamo d'accordo su tutto ma su una cosa dissentì.

Se tu chiami Raiola 1-2-3 volte e lui prende tempo per portare tempo a loro e toglierlo alla società e plausibile ( non giusta) ma plausibile.

Una società che gli permette una cosa del genere scusami e una società di babbei.

Una società forte all Secondo richiamo neanche all terzo che Raviolino non si presenta, prende in disparte gigetto e gli spiega che alla prossima avrà dei problemi che neanche si immagina.

Se ha ancora 2 anni di contratto vedrai come Raviolino l'indomani arriva in sede scodinzolando, ma se sei in scadenza la società è inerme, deve abbassare e calarsi le braghe non può fare nient altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Agosto 2020)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Bel post, siamo d'accordo su tutto ma su una cosa dissentì.
> 
> Se tu chiami Raiola 1-2-3 volte e lui prende tempo per portare tempo a loro e toglierlo alla società e plausibile ( non giusta) ma plausibile.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo in questa storia abbiamo uno che recita la parte del pirla e uno che recita la parte del padrone. 
Tu puoi prendere in disparte gigio tutte le volte che vuoi e ti risponderà sempre che lui vuole restare al Milan. 
Questa storia va avanti da anni.


----------

